# Feld: Inhalt löschen



## Sinso (7. Nov 2007)

ich möchte gerne bei einem feld den inhalt löschen und zwar so, dass ich in einem textfeld eine zahl(position) eingebe und dieses dan aus dem Feld gelöscht wird, nur gibt es beim feld keine methode .remove etc.
wie kann ich den jetzt einen inhalt aus einem feld löschen ?


----------



## Guest (7. Nov 2007)

Hi,

habe ich dich richtig verstanden? Du willst einfach den Inhalt eines Textfeldes löschen?

Wen dem so sein sollte, dann kannst du ja ein einfach textfeld.setText("") sagen.


----------



## Sinso (7. Nov 2007)

nein ich meine nicht von einem textfeld sondern von einem FELD..

ich habe zb ein feld mit einem inhalt von 5 elementen

jetzt gibt der benutzer über das textfeld die zahl 3(position 3) ein und nun soll das 3. element im feld gelöscht werden,und die letzten 2 um 1 position nach links rücken..aber dafür gibt es keinen befehl


----------



## Joker (7. Nov 2007)

dafür ist das Feld einfach nicht die geeigente Datenstruktur. Ohne umkopieren, und damit Geschwindigkeitsnachteilen, wirst du hier nicht auskommen.

Schau dir LinkedList oder auch ArrayList als Alternativen an.


----------



## SlaterB (7. Nov 2007)

zumindest bei ArrayList hätte man das gleiche Umkopieren, da wird intern auch ein Array verwendet, wie der Name sagt


----------



## Joker (7. Nov 2007)

natürlich. Allerdings hört sich das hier sowieso nicht nach großen Datenmengen an, da kann es durchaus sein das ArrayList wegen dem kleinerem Overhead "besser" ist. LinkedList dürfte das performateste sein, wenn viele Einfüge und Löschoperationen durchgeführt werden, und danach hört es sich hier ja an.

Die notwendigen Methoden bringen beide mit.


----------

